# Ohne Schein auf Rügen



## Weißfischhorror (4. Mai 2013)

Über die kommenden Feiertage werde ich nach Rügen fahren.
Da dachte ich mir ich kann doch dort angeln gehen- dort gibt es ja den Touristenschein.
Jetzt habe ich ein bisschen rumgesurft und gelesen, dass der Antrag 10 Tage vor dem angeln der Behörde vorliegen muss!
(http://www.ruegenmagic.de/touristenangelschein-ruegen.htm)

Da ich sonst in Brandenburg auf Friedfisch (auch ohne Fischereischein) angel und bis jetzt immer kurzfristig im nächsten Angelladen die  Fischereiabgabe kaufen konnte, frage ich mich ob ich das auch auf Rügen tun kann?  #c
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und würde mich über Antwoten sehr freuen

(Das Thema habe ich ausversehen zweimal erstellt.
Den anderen Bericht könnt ihr löschen, oder kann ich das selbst?)


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ohne Schein auf Rügen*

Hm - ich kann es Dir leider nur aktuell für die Küstengewässer sagen - ich war im April auf Rügen und die Angelerlaubnis für die Küstengewässer hat mich beim Hafenmeister für eine Woche 10 € gekostet!

Dafür musste (!!!) ich auch meinen gültigen Fischereischein vorlegen, der dort akribisch angesehen wurde.

Leider weiß ich nicht, wie das aussieht, wenn Du z.B. nur im Bodden angelst - aber da werden Dir Boardies sicherlich helfen können!...oder auch google....!?!

Petri & good Luck!

Ernie


----------



## Don-Machmut (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ohne Schein auf Rügen*

soweit ich weiß geht hir ohne Fischereischein nix #a ausser am forellen puff vieleicht |uhoh:

http://www.angelpark-ruegen.de/eine-seite/


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ohne Schein auf Rügen*

http://lallf.de/Touristenfischereischein.284.0.html

Hier ist doch wirklich alles detailliert erläutert!


----------



## inselkandidat (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ohne Schein auf Rügen*

Geh in in irgendeine Amtverwaltung, oder Touristenbüro (z.B. Stralsund am Markt). Nimm dein Perso mit und gut ist...kannst den Tourischein da direkt kaufen ohne Antrag etc...#h


----------



## Weißfischhorror (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ohne Schein auf Rügen*

Danke für die ganzen Antworten.
Da ich noch keine Erfahrung am Meer habe,#d
würde ich mich über ein paar Tipps zur Montage und über gute Fangplätze freuen!
Einen konkreten Zielfisch habe ich nicht im Kopf.


----------



## thps (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ohne Schein auf Rügen*

Wenn du Zugang zum Bodden hast, könntest du es mit Blinker auf Hornhechte Versuchen, sofern Sie dann noch aktiv sind


----------



## antonio (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ohne Schein auf Rügen*



thps schrieb:


> Wenn du Zugang zum Bodden hast, könntest du es mit Blinker auf Hornhechte Versuchen, sofern Sie dann noch aktiv sind



wieso noch? die sind noch gar nicht so richtig da.
wird wohl etwas später werden mit den hornis dieses jahr.

antonio


----------



## antonio (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ohne Schein auf Rügen*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hm - ich kann es Dir leider nur aktuell für die Küstengewässer sagen - ich war im April auf Rügen und die Angelerlaubnis für die Küstengewässer hat mich beim Hafenmeister für eine Woche 10 € gekostet!
> 
> Dafür musste (!!!) ich auch meinen gültigen Fischereischein vorlegen, der dort akribisch angesehen wurde.
> 
> ...



bodden sind küstengewässer auch hier also fischereischein/tourischein + küstenkarte

antonio


----------



## Rosi (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ohne Schein auf Rügen*



Weißfischhorror schrieb:


> Danke für die ganzen Antworten.
> Da ich noch keine Erfahrung am Meer habe,#d
> würde ich mich über ein paar Tipps zur Montage und über gute Fangplätze freuen!
> Einen konkreten Zielfisch habe ich nicht im Kopf.



Dann schau mal hier, da kannst du nachlesen. Wenn du Fragen hast, schick ne Pn.


----------



## nanuschka (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ohne Schein auf Rügen*

Hallo,
wir fahren über Pfingsten auf Rügen. Dass man Fischereischein und Erlaubnis für Küste brauch ist klar. Wir haben sächs. Fischereischein. Erlaubnis ist auch schon da.

Mein Problem/Denkfehler: Auf dem Touristenfischereischein ist die Fischerei-Abgabemarke für MV draufgeklebt. Brauchten wir für Bekannten. |uhoh:

Wo steckt dann unsere Abgabe drin? Fischereiabgabe wurde in Sachsen ja abgeschafft. 
Ich steh echt auf dem Schlauch#q


----------



## antonio (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ohne Schein auf Rügen*

du brauchst in meck-pom keine extra fischereiabgabe zahlen wenn du nen fischereischein eines anderen bl hast.
nur in s-h mußt du extra die fischereiabgabe löhnen wenn du aus nem anderen bl kommst.

antonio


----------



## nanuschka (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ohne Schein auf Rügen*

Danke für die Antwort.

Morgen geht´s los.#h


----------

